# Concours car care- Oro Liquido Shampoo



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Concours car care- Oro Liquido Shampoo

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Oro Liquido is our new super slick shampoo.
It is a pleasantly scented Citrus shampoo that is highly concentrated to give you value for money without lacking in quality.
Oro Liquido is perfectly wax safe and will not harm your car in any way.
It is very slick and simply glides across the paintwork cleaning your car effortlessly.
Dilution ratio is up to 600 parts water to 1 part shampoo giving unrivalled quality for the price you pay.
Can be used via a snow foam lance and is also a very competent Clay bar lubricant
Available in 355ml, 1000ml, 5000ml and 20000ml quantities

355ml £6.99
1 Litre (+£8.00)
5 Litres (+£35.00)
20 Litres (+£125.00)

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My Audi.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Short and sweet this one guys and girls. :thumb:

The shampoo is very slick with great lubricity and is keenly priced. In my half full, large autosmart bucket is 50ml of product so it is a good concentration.










and on the car










I washed the whole car before rinsing and although weather and wind play a deciding factor, there was no streaking evident. 
I haven't used it as a clay lube yet, but I will and then update this thread.

*PROS*
Keenly priced, highly concentrated, good lubricity. Smells nice in the bottle.

*CONS*

Smells not so nice when diluted into a solution, kind of like kids medicine, but this is personal taste.

Thanks to Lee at CCC for the samples.

http://www.concourscarcare.com/shop#ecwid:category=1680088&mode=product&product=9478999


----------

